

WordPress founder claims 72,000 posts defected from Tumblr - SonicSoul
http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/20/wordpress-72000-tumblr-defections/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget

======
donretag
I believe 72K POSTS were transitioned to Wordpress, not 72K individual blogs.
[1]

Replicating posts to a different platform does not mean users are defecting.
Many are just planning ahead in case of any issues.

[1] <http://ma.tt/2013/05/yahooblr/>

~~~
mipapage
"Imports have actually spiked on the rumors even though it’s Sunday: normally
we import 400-600 posts an hour from Tumblr, last hour it was over 72,000."

He posted a rate of posts (as you mentioned), rounded down, for the "last
hour".

When I read stuff like this that covers fields that I know (or blog posts I
happen to have read) it really makes me wonder when I'm reading sites covering
topics outside of by domain of knowledge, be they Engadget or the Economist.

~~~
PakG1
Numbers are relevant when there is context to properly digest those numbers.
Here's some comparison from the flipside from Yahoo's press release:

 _With more than 300 million monthly unique visitors and 120,000 signups every
day, Tumblr is one of the fastest-growing media networks in the world. Tumblr
sees 900 posts per second (!) and 24 billion minutes spent on site each
month._

[http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?&Re...](http://yhoo.client.shareholder.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?&ReleaseID=765892)

120,000 new accounts every day is amazing. While I don't know how many
accounts made up those 72,000 posts over that hour, I can imagine it being
easily and quickly wiped out by new posts. 900 posts per second is 3.24
million posts per hour. 72,000 is 2.22%. If that number keeps growing and the
900 posts per second number drops, then this is interesting news. Until then,
it's just posturing by WordPress (or perhaps just a cheap publicity stunt).

~~~
w1ntermute
> 120,000 new accounts every day is amazing.

Again, context is needed. The exact word they used was "signup." Are they
referring to new users, or new blogs created by the same users? I recall
someone saying that one of the upsides of Tumblr is how easy it is to just
create a new blog when you have a random idea for one.

Also, 900 posts/second isn't hard to achieve if most users are using the site
to post a pic or a short message.

------
johndavidback
If the comments below are true, this is a very poorly written, badly
researched article. If you can even call it an article. It looks like they
spent more time putting together a witty movie poster-style graphic than they
did actually creating the content.

------
BryantD
In the original post's comments, Matt says:

"FWIW, I don’t think there will be any sort of exodus from Tumblr. For most
folks habits overcome internet-outrage. Even if a million people left, that’s
just about a week’s worth of signups."

------
roin
There is nowhere near enough information to make a judgement here. I doubt
Marissa Mayer will be answering any awkward questions about this today, or
anytime in the near future.

------
armandososa
Matt Mullenweg is not "WordPress" CEO.

~~~
Cederfjard
Yeah, according to <http://automattic.com/about/> Matt is Chief BBQ Taste
Tester of Automattic and Toni Schneider holds the title of CEO. Wikipedia
lists Matt as founder and president.

Feels a bit nitpicky though.

